# Looking for a Tent



## Knockerboy (Sep 8, 2011)

looking for a tent with a closed top. for cooler nights, all I see has mesh tops and that will let out all my warmness. Well theres the instant tent from coleman. but they are made in china. evreything coleman makes now is made in china what's up with that?i even seen an American Flag the other day made in china come on America..


----------



## stu454 (Sep 8, 2011)

True winter tents are probably going to be pricey.

I'd try REI to start; then maybe Cabela's.

Coleman is a pitiful shadow of it's former self.  I'm thankful that I have a bunch of their gear that my dad bought when I was a kid.


----------



## TAS (Sep 8, 2011)

I bought a Coleman instant tent.  Like the tent so far.  Easy to put up and take down...didn't do it in a minute though.  The bag it came in ripped the first time I put it away...a little worried about how well the tent is going to hold up.


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 8, 2011)

I bought a good canvas tent and will never go back to the old thin skinned tents....If you want one to pitch and have it stay check out the canvas ones...Cabelas has a nice round shaped one....I bought mine shipped for $350 well worth it for me....


----------



## Longstreet1 (Sep 8, 2011)

Kmart has some nice looking tents online, BPS, Cabelas,REI all have nice ones but also have a nice price also look at Acadamy Sports they have good deals.


----------



## Knockerboy (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks guys think I'm trying the instant tent for the closed top. I'll just have to make a fly for it to keep the rain out.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 14, 2011)

Knockerboy said:


> Thanks guys think I'm trying the instant tent for the closed top. I'll just have to make a fly for it to keep the rain out.



Make sure you seal the seams, and use
Silicone spray on the sides will also help seal water out....

Adding a rain fly (tarp) will help too when it gets cold...
A cheap rug on the floor will also insulate your feet and
cot from cold....


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 29, 2011)

A Cabela's Alaskan Guide, 6 or 8 person tent is hard to beat.
It can be well ventialted, or pulled tight in the cold. It all depends
on how you stake the rain fly.
It is dry, even in bad storms, and will not blow down. I have
weathered some plain nasty weather in mine.
If you opt for the fiberglass poles, these are not as expensive as 
you might think.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 29, 2011)

I bought one of the Cabelas tents with a full to-the-ground rain fly a few years ago, never regretted the money. It's a Kelty that's branded by Cabelas. I've slept in it through 15 inches of rain in two days while camping in TN last year and stayed dry, and once three years ago had a tornado come through a half-mile away in the middle of the night and it stayed there and stayed dry.


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 6, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> I bought one of the Cabelas tents with a full to-the-ground rain fly a few years ago, never regretted the money. It's a Kelty that's branded by Cabelas. I've slept in it through 15 inches of rain in two days while camping in TN last year and stayed dry, and once three years ago had a tornado come through a half-mile away in the middle of the night and it stayed there and stayed dry.



That must have been at Twin Oaks, or so I heard.


----------

